# Fatality on Las Flores in Malibu - 11/5



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Rapha held one of their "Gentleman's Rides" yesterday out of Santa Monica. On the (sketchy) Las Flores descent one of the riders lost control in a sharp turn and crashed into the cable guard rail on the opposite side of the road. His face & head injuries were very severe and he did not make it despite everyone's efforts, including a doctor who drove by and stopped. 

I had a few friends on the ride and everyone came back in a very down mood. 

from what we've gathered his name is Roberto Hyndman from OC. He was riding with his brother.

RIP


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Very sad......


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

RIP indeed. Very sad.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Awful.... 

Ghost bike time.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Bike Effect's gonna do a memorial ride next Sunday the 13th.

A poster on the Serotta forums said the guy hit a bump, skidded, and flipped. He suffered severe head injuries. His arms were curling up on the roadside. 

Here's something from the LA Times Blog




> A Laguna Beach bicyclist was killed when he veered onto the wrong side of a Malibu road and struck a guardrail late Saturday morning.
> 
> The 51-year-old rider, who was wearing a helmet, was thrown head-first over his bicycle’s handlebars and suffered head injuries, the California Highway Patrol said.
> 
> The accident, reported just before noon, occurred on Las Flores Canyon Road, north of Hume Road. The road has many sharp curves and is challenging for even experienced riders, the CHP said.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Terrible to hear.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Do you know what time it starts and does it start at their shop?


----------



## squiddy (Oct 30, 2011)

Died doing what he loved. A rather honorable way to go, IMO. Life is short as it is. He didn't squander it, that's for sure...

RIP Roberto Hyndman!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

redondoaveb said:


> Do you know what time it starts and does it start at their shop?


10:00 am at the shop.

Linky to FB page


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

il sogno said:


> 10:00 am at the shop.
> 
> Linky to FB page


Thanks for the info.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

here is a note from his brother Carl, copied from a shop email:

Dear Friends and Riding Companions,
I wanted to write this in hopes I can alleviate some heavy hearts and misunderstandings that may surround this day. My name is Carl Hyndman and I am the younger brother of Robert Hyndman who died in yesterday's accident. We are from Orange County and love bike riding. I have been riding for over 30 years and live and breath this special sport and am as passionate as anyone. I ride and race in both mountain and road. I have my UCI license and live the culture of cycling as did my brother Robert. 

Robert is a bit newer to the sport but has embraced it beyond anyone's expectations. He has always lived an active life and found cycling a couple of years ago and has literally fallen in to the culture and lifestyle that surrounds it. Robert is the part of a close family that includes 5 brothers and a sister and immigrant Portuguese parents from Hong Kong. He was the middle child and was a successful writer who worked from his home in Laguna Beach. As a child and throughout his life, he would read everything and anything that he was interested in and had a calm and soothing aura around him. He didn't just causally get involved with things, he grabbed life by the horns and embraced all that life could offer. It was no surprise that his passion would progress his interest to the finer things including his love for Italian bikes, amazing scenery and the surrounding of close friends. His natural ability progressed him to the point of racing, and travels for epic adventures. We shared many miles together and loved riding the mountains in places like Santa Cruz and Marin where some of our family lives.

However, Robert was the balance in my life. I am the risk-taker, the action sports athlete and thrill-seeker. I'm known to throw caution to the wind and push my abilities. Robert was much different. He was very calculated and never took unnecessary risks. Yes he felt his natural athletic ability, but it was always within his control and comfort zone. 

We recently heard about this ride and wanted to experience another great adventure and included a few other friends from our area to enjoy as a group. The shop, the surrounding culture and the terrain is all part of what we feel represents our passion and lifestyle. Although we may not know most of you, we feel an indirect kinship for a common love and interest. This one was of those unfortunate accidents that we don't see coming in our lives. Only seconds before, I was riding in front of him laughing and having the time of our lives. We marveled at the surrounding and embraced it. The terrain wasn't unusual, too risky or unfamiliar. We had ridden this kind of terrain and far harder many times before. It could have happened just as easily on PCH or a curb across the street. He died in my arms and went doing what he loved to do.

So please ride for him and keep a special place in your heart for my fallen brother. Thank you and feel free to contact me at any time at this e-mail address. Also, please feel free to forward this letter to anyone else that may want or need to hear this story. I'm sure I missed some people since Robert touched such a big set of friends and family, so do me this small favor and spread the word.

Love,
Carl Hyndman


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Hollywood said:


> here is a note from his brother Carl, copied from a shop email:
> 
> Dear Friends and Riding Companions,
> I wanted to write this in hopes I can alleviate some heavy hearts and misunderstandings that may surround this day. My name is Carl Hyndman and I am the younger brother of Robert Hyndman who died in yesterday's accident. We are from Orange County and love bike riding. I have been riding for over 30 years and live and breath this special sport and am as passionate as anyone. I ride and race in both mountain and road. I have my UCI license and live the culture of cycling as did my brother Robert.
> ...


Wow....very heart felt! Had to shed a tear when I read...."He died in my arms...." You can really feel the bond between the two brothers and their love for cycling.


----------



## cycmike (May 12, 2011)

Wow. Sad and tragic. I hope someone is as kind to me at the time of my demise.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

Man.............RIP Robert Hyndman.

I've ridden Las Flores a few times and know first-hand how tricky it is to descend. I feel for Robert's family and especially his brother Carl for his resolve after this horrific incident.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Damn, out for a bike ride and camaraderie....and die 
Sincere condolences and RIP.

**


----------



## zerogravity (Oct 14, 2011)

Carl is a great person..i totally feel his pain and so sorry for his loss. Hang in there my friend..call me if you need anything.


----------



## malibru (Sep 5, 2011)

*R.i.p.*

R.I.P. cycling brother. R.I.P. (R.ide I.n P.eace).


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Very sad, but there is some indirect indications the deceased was way over his head, on Las Flores.

Long column here:
Who killed Robert Hyndman? We did. « Cycling in the South Bay


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

tom_h said:


> Very sad, but there is some indirect indications the deceased was way over his head, on Las Flores.
> 
> Long column here:
> Who killed Robert Hyndman? We did. « Cycling in the South Bay


this seems to have generated lots of blog activity. Another from Red Kite Prayer

Risk vs. Danger : Red Kite Prayer


----------

